
Show HN: I just hit my 500th TIL - jbranchaud
https://github.com/jbranchaud/til/commit/9b48c11e2642fae072e21727f2c246423ed0ef23
======
wry_discontent
I love this idea for keeping track of stuff you learn. Are you using some
automated system, or just manually changing them?

------
techdragon
I'm quite surprised I never saw this before. It's a neat collection of small
bits of wisdom.

------
mrahmadawais
Nice!

